# Allie in OKLAHOMA - needs a good home



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum (and will write more about myself later...excited because I think there are people I know/remember here from YEARS ago on Maltese Only - Carina, etc)

but have limited time this morning but had to post a link to another forum on Ebay... a lady there new to rescue has just taken in a little maltese girl (named Allie), who sounds like she's had a very rough start (including already being in a couple of homes, one of which had a young boy who abused her [broke a rib )

Please take a peek (her pics are in posts #9...scroll down past the kitty pics...and in #23) ... she's a little beauty and needs a WONDERFUL HOME

I've asked the poster Regan to post here but decided I couldn't wait...

Do you know of anyone who can give Allie her perfect furever home???? Anyone????

((((((Thanks))))))))

















PS: If you are a member of Ebay, you can reach the foster by going to that thread and clicking on the number next to their name (their feedback number), then clicking on Contact Member


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

how do u get to the post on ebay for allie? thanks


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709536


> Hello, I am new to this forum (and will write more about myself later...excited because I think there are people I know/remember here from YEARS ago on Maltese Only - Carina, etc)
> 
> but have limited time this morning but had to post a link to another forum on Ebay... a lady there new to rescue has just taken in a little maltese girl (named Allie), who sounds like she's had a very rough start (including already being in a couple of homes, one of which had a young boy who abused her [broke a rib )
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You should list the City/State, and Rescue Organization. That would be more helpful.

I'm not familiar with Rescue Organizations on Ebay. Is this dog up for sale on Ebay??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, please provide more information.

Thank you. She is precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OOPS...not used to this forum yet (sorry)

CLick this link http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?thr...d=1232390977523

I've also send Regan an email asking for the contact info of the rescue coordinator contact

(((((Thank you)))))) for your interest...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

NO, dog is not for sale on Ebay

Ebay has discussion boards with various topics.... one of which is the "Animals" board (for animals collectibles...but basically animal lovers congregate there)... this poster Regan recently lost a beloved dog and afterwards decided to honor him by fostering. This is a foster she just took in... she has already stolen my heart and I just want her to get into a great home


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709555


> OOPS...not used to this forum yet (sorry)
> 
> CLick this link http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?thr...d=1232390977523
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! I saw the link and more precious pictures of that darling one. Give Regan a huge hug for doing what she is doing. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Allie is a real cutie I pray she finds her forever home.


----------



## wannabeamaltesemom (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG, She is adorable!!! I live in Oklahoma and well be talking to my mom about allie. Let's just hope my mom says yes!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (wannabeamaltesemom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709588


> OMG, She is adorable!!! I live in Oklahoma and well be talking to my mom about allie. Let's just hope my mom says yes!!![/B]



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippeee.... :chili: :chili: 

Let us know :grouphug: 

But remember,.....Mama knows best..... Allie is ADORABLE!!

Oh, I am hoping for the best....Please let us know and THANK YOU!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Eileen, nice to meet you and Allie. :welcome1: We have a couple of member very active in rescue of Maltese. Steve (screen name Max & Rocky) is in AZ and Deb (screen name 3MaltMom) in CA. Deb has 8 right now! They mostly work thro' Northcentral Maltese Rescue (which is nation wide) or the American Maltese Assoc. Have you contacted either org.? They are great at finding foster homes.

Allie is darling and I'm sure someone will snap her up! Thanks for letting us know about her. I hope you stick around! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I read the responses on the ebay forum. Many folks seem to want her.

She'll be adopted, through the rescue organization, rather quickly. 

For now, she's safe. Or perhaps not. I maybe wrong, as it was a quick "go over"
of the responses (on ebay), but was that the OP's 2-year-old sitting on a senior cat?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709600


> I read the responses on the ebay forum. Many folks seem to want her.
> 
> She'll be adopted, through the rescue organization, rather quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eileen for posting this info and welcome to SM!! A lot of us were on MO waaaay back when... prob. 2003-2004. Most of the old regulars are here now and this is a great forum!!

I wish Allie was in a Malt rescue. The rescuer doesn't have a clue about Malts. It was very nice of her take her in for sure but just wish she was in a home who understood the breed and their needs, etc.

Yep, what was with the kid siting on the cat?!?! Not funny.


----------



## wannabeamaltesemom (Jan 16, 2009)

Can I have some more contact info???


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709606


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709600





> I read the responses on the ebay forum. Many folks seem to want her.
> 
> She'll be adopted, through the rescue organization, rather quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eileen for posting this info and welcome to SM!! A lot of us were on MO waaaay back when... prob. 2003-2004. Most of the old regulars are here now and this is a great forum!!

I wish Allie was in a Malt rescue. The rescuer doesn't have a clue about Malts. It was very nice of her take her in for sure but just wish she was in a home who understood the breed and their needs, etc.

Yep, what was with the kid siting on the cat?!?! Not funny.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh gosh, I am not very thorough. I didn't see the baby sitting on the cat.....until now :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The daughter who was shown on the kitty in that pic is more grown now ... this is her with their first foster dog http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?mes...amp;x#511362934%20" target="_blank"> http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?mes...amp;x#511362934 </a>

I hope no one alienates Regan from this forum if she is reading...she is open for guidance and has a very good heart. I agree that maltese are special and fragile and need/deserve wonderful gentle homes...that's why I reached out to her and that's why I pointed her to this group. So let's try to just help educate her as to what would make a great maltese owner and help Allie find a perfect home 

I definitely see a lot of interest already, which is a great sign. I am hopeful the rescue will work hand in hand with her in screening all possible interested owners to be sure that the third home is the charm and furever.

*For those old timers from MO, I was the one who joined when our precious Goliath aka Woggies passed away and later adopted Echo (then known as Angie/deaf) from there (Jay no longer has that rescue program, I understand). We were devasted to have lost our precious Echo at 10 1/2 this past May to IMHA...I had never heard of it before it happened to her...that's a whole other story...but still too heartbroken to think of getting another. Have thought of fostering, but pretty sure I'd be a flunky  Anyway, I hope to get to know all of you again...your doggies are gorgeous :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709625


> The daughter who was shown on the kitty in that pic is more grown now ... this is her with their first foster dog  <a href="http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?messageID=511362934&forumID=2&x#511362934" target="_blank">http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?mes...amp;x#511362934 </a>
> 
> I hope no one alienates Regan from this forum if she is reading...she is open for guidance and has a very good heart. I agree that maltese are special and fragile and need/deserve wonderful gentle homes...that's why I reached out to her and that's why I pointed her to this group. So let's try to just help educate her as to what would make a great maltese owner and help Allie find a perfect home
> 
> ...



I am so sorry for all your losses...gosh do I know that pain. I'm a newbie here , and never been on MO. Oh, gosh, no one here would alieante anyone......heck, the put up with ME  .

Just wonderful caring loving incredible...(oh running out of adj.), and highly knowledgeable folks. It kind of makes me sad, how much I didn't know...but I'm learning thanks to SM.

Regan, this is for you :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709606


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709600





> I read the responses on the ebay forum. Many folks seem to want her.
> 
> She'll be adopted, through the rescue organization, rather quickly.
> 
> ...




Yep, what was with the kid siting on the cat?!?! Not funny.

[/B][/QUOTE]


This deeply concerns me. Not only a bunch of cats running around, but the kid. 

I'm confused by this statment: " She absolutely cannot be in a home with small children, because her second home had a young boy who would kick her, and broke one of her ribs (part of the sad story)."

Yet she's in a foster home full of cats, and a kid, which they allow to sit on senior cats?
I'll pay to have our member fly the dog to me. 

You're absolutely right, Sher. This dog needs a much more experienced foster home. And SHOULD ONLY be adopted to an experienced
owner. She's been through enough.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709633


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709606





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709600





> I read the responses on the ebay forum. Many folks seem to want her.
> 
> She'll be adopted, through the rescue organization, rather quickly.
> 
> ...




Yep, what was with the kid siting on the cat?!?! Not funny.

[/B][/QUOTE]


This deeply concerns me. Not only a bunch of cats running around, but the kid. 

I'm confused by this statment: " She absolutely cannot be in a home with small children, because her second home had a young boy who would kick her, and broke one of her ribs (part of the sad story)."

Yet she's in a foster home full of cats, and a kid, which they allow to sit on senior cats?
I'll pay to have our member fly the dog to me. 

You're absolutely right, Sher. This dog needs a much more experienced foster home. And SHOULD ONLY be adopted to an experienced
owner. She's been through enough.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, please count me in to help...okay? You guys are really good...I didn't put all that together.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_ I live in Oklahoma and well be talking to my mom about allie. Let's just hope my mom says yes!!! _

How old are you? 



I am sad to say that the reactive nature of the posts wrt the child/kitty seems to have turned off Regan to this forum, which is unfortunate. Did you see my Post #17 (that pic was 11 years old)?


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Please tell Regan that the posts here are with the absolute best interest of Allie in mind. You heard great things about this forum for a reason.

She is adorable and needs a furever home like you said...... The people on this forum are dedicated to helping ensure that will happen in the most safe, loving environment. God Bless you both for helping that come true as well.

I will pitch in for costs if it works to have her flown to Deb.......


----------



## wannabeamaltesemom (Jan 16, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709652


> _ I live in Oklahoma and well be talking to my mom about allie. Let's just hope my mom says yes!!! _
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> ...


I am 13.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709625


> *For those old timers from MO, I was the one who joined when our precious Goliath aka Woggies passed away and later adopted Echo (then known as Angie/deaf) from there (Jay no longer has that rescue program, I understand). We were devasted to have lost our precious Echo at 10 1/2 this past May to IMHA...I had never heard of it before it happened to her...that's a whole other story...but still too heartbroken to think of getting another. Have thought of fostering, but pretty sure I'd be a flunky  Anyway, I hope to get to know all of you again...your doggies are gorgeous :wub:[/B]



I remember you, Eileen! From MO and AMR! Do you remember me and my rescue Lady?

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your precious Echo recently. What a special little girl she was.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 19 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709659


> Please tell Regan that the posts here are with the absolute best interest of Allie in mind. You heard great things about this forum for a reason.
> 
> She is adorable and needs a furever home like you said...... The people on this forum are dedicated to helping ensure that will happen in the most safe, loving environment. God Bless you both for helping that come true as well.
> 
> I will pitch in for costs if it works to have her flown to Deb.......[/B]



I agree completely. The guidance and advice was offered out of sheer compasion for Allie and Regan shouldn't feel bad about it at all or want to stay away. If anything, this site is helping me learn so much, and I had maltese for 18 years....and am becoming aware of so many things. I am always open to learn and be given advice and guidance. I just received the most loving guidance and advice via a PM, on a different situation, and the advice was dead on....

So hop on board Regan......!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_I will pitch in for costs if it works to have her flown to Deb......._

Not necessary....she's in a safe foster right now. Besides, looks like Deb's got more than enough malts as it is lol




_I am so sorry to hear that you lost your precious Echo recently. What a special little girl she was._

Makes my heart really happy that you remember here :wub: ...she was SO SPECIAL indeed!!!! Light of our lives... a true delight of a doglet. Everyone who met her fell in love. 

I thought that was you when I read your nick, but wasn't sure....how is Lady??? So great to run into you again XOXOXOX Carina was easy to spot since she is going by her name and then when I read the "c" crew (although they are new ones)... made me smile that the "c"s are carrying on... :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709687


> _I will pitch in for costs if it works to have her flown to Deb......._
> 
> Not necessary....she's in a safe foster right now. Besides, looks like Deb's got more than enough malts as it is lol
> 
> ...



Lady just hit the big 13 birthday, believe it or not! :cheer: 

She's got more health issues than you can count, but she doesn't seem to realize it! Here's a recent picture of my old gal.

[attachment=47113:lavendar1.JPG]

Sorry, I hijacked your thread! :back2topic:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709687


> _I will pitch in for costs if it works to have her flown to Deb......._
> 
> Not necessary....she's in a safe foster right now. Besides, looks like Deb's got more than enough malts as it is lol[/B]



Nope, not all Malts ~ lol We have "Ella" and she's a poodle (love her), and "Oliver", he's a Bichon...
So no, I do NOT have eight Maltese ~ :HistericalSmiley: There's always room, if needed. 

My heart breaks for your precious Echo. I am so very sorry.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG.... LOOK at Her!!!!!!!! *melting* Her in the purple dress is To Die For!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I am so happy for you that she's hit 13...that is SO AWESOME!!!!!!!! GO LADY GO LADY GO LADY!!!! 

This was Echo on one of our camping trips (in our RV) 







... I got lots more but on my other computer (can't get it to boot up) ... not a day goes by that I don't miss her to pieces 


LOLOL...Deb, you have a big heart, I can tell...but dang girl...that's A WHOLE LOTTA DOGS!!!!! LOLOL *you must have a ranch and some staff* :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Eileen... I recall you from AMR and your little Echo! I had little Missy .

I know you feel you aren't ready but you might want to give it some thought! Especially since little Alli is already tugging at your heart. 
When I lost my precious Missy I knew I'd get another one 'sometime' but felt I needed time . Well, only 2 months after losing Missy.. long story.. but I was 'connected' to Naddie on petfinder... her story broke my heart. She was victim of severe neglect/abuse. She had some 'issues' that needed a home that would give her the time and patience to help her blossom. I fell in love with her before I even met her! and not because she was terribly cute... but I KNEW I could give her the TCL she needed and deserved.. I KNEW she needed me and to tell you the truth.. I needed her as well. I knew in my heart she came to my attention for a reason...and the rest is history! She helped heal my broken heart while I helped her learn to be secure and know she was well loved. It was a perfect match!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 19 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709703


> Eileen... I recall you from AMR and your little Echo! I had little Missy .
> 
> I know you feel you aren't ready but you might want to give it some thought! Especially since little Alli is already tugging at your heart.
> When I lost my precious Missy I knew I'd get another one 'sometime' but felt I needed time . Well, only 2 months after losing Missy.. long story.. but I was 'connected' to Naddie on petfinder... her story broke my heart. She was victim of severe neglect/abuse. She had some 'issues' that needed a home that would give her the time and patience to help her blossom. I fell in love with her before I even met her! and not because she was terribly cute... but I KNEW I could give her the TCL she needed and deserved.. I KNEW she needed me and to tell you the truth.. I needed her as well. I knew in my heart she came to my attention for a reason...and the rest is history! She helped heal my broken heart while I helped her learn to be secure and know she was well loved. It was a perfect match![/B]


I remember you (and Missy) .... so sorry to hear she is at the Bridge ((((((((Missy)))))))) but your other two are GORGEOUS!!!! XOXOXOXOXOX ... 

I am definitely not ready yet, but just feel like helping this one however I can






I forgot the name of the poster who is 13, but respectfully, I don't feel in my heart this is the right dog for you. She has been through a lot it sounds (including being abused/broken bones) and I think she would do best with someone older and more settled. She probably wants a nice calm life right now... In a few years you will be going off on your own (college or wherever) and that is not a good time to be hauling a dog around with you. I hope I have not offended you... these are just my personal opinions. If you are lucky, your dog will live into his or her teens....this one is only 5 now and, hopefully, has lots more years left. She deserves a place with no more bouncing around. I hope you understand why I think that.

If you are serious about dogs and your Mom is open to it, maybe you two could volunteer as a foster home where you give a dog security/safety until a good forever home is found. Then it goes to the new home. That would be something nice to do that would allow you to have good contact with/care for a dog until a few years down the road when you go off into the big wide world...just a thought


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709711


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 19 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709703





> Eileen... I recall you from AMR and your little Echo! I had little Missy .
> 
> I know you feel you aren't ready but you might want to give it some thought! Especially since little Alli is already tugging at your heart.
> When I lost my precious Missy I knew I'd get another one 'sometime' but felt I needed time . Well, only 2 months after losing Missy.. long story.. but I was 'connected' to Naddie on petfinder... her story broke my heart. She was victim of severe neglect/abuse. She had some 'issues' that needed a home that would give her the time and patience to help her blossom. I fell in love with her before I even met her! and not because she was terribly cute... but I KNEW I could give her the TCL she needed and deserved.. I KNEW she needed me and to tell you the truth.. I needed her as well. I knew in my heart she came to my attention for a reason...and the rest is history! She helped heal my broken heart while I helped her learn to be secure and know she was well loved. It was a perfect match![/B]


I remember you (and Missy) .... so sorry to hear she is at the Bridge ((((((((Missy)))))))) but your other two are GORGEOUS!!!! XOXOXOXOXOX ... 

I am definitely not ready yet, but just feel like helping this one however I can






I forgot the name of the poster who is 13, but respectfully, I don't feel in my heart this is the right dog for you. She has been through a lot it sounds (including being abused/broken bones) and I think she would do best with someone older and more settled. She probably wants a nice calm life right now... In a few years you will be going off on your own (college or wherever) and that is not a good time to be hauling a dog around with you. I hope I have not offended you... these are just my personal opinions. If you are lucky, your dog will live into his or her teens....this one is only 5 now and, hopefully, has lots more years left. She deserves a place with no more bouncing around. I hope you understand why I think that.

If you are serious about dogs and your Mom is open to it, maybe you two could volunteer as a foster home where you give a dog security/safety until a good forever home is found. Then it goes to the new home. That would be something nice to do that would allow you to have good contact with/care for a dog until a few years down the road when you go off into the big wide world...just a thought
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awesome advice. Thank YOU!! :ThankYou: :goodpost:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I sure hope little Allie finds a forever loving home.. she is such a little doll! I so hope that one of the Maltese rescues gets contacted... they can be of invaluable help in finding the right home for this precious little girl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Eileen, speaking for myself and I think several others... we tend to put the Malt first in all situations and sometimes inadvertantly may offend humans!! But putting myself in the "place" of the Malt is something I can't help doing. 

I wish Deb's offer to help could be accepted so that NCMR could get involved to make sure Allie gets the best possible forever home. There is nothing to beat experience with this breed and NCMR and Deb would be a great place for Allie.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709633


> I'll pay to have our member fly the dog to me.
> 
> You're absolutely right, Sher. This dog needs a much more experienced foster home. And SHOULD ONLY be adopted to an experienced owner. She's been through enough.[/B]


Deb,
Do you need me to talk to Tom and see if we could foster Allie?
We're due for another foster. We just returned from a week in Key West and plan to freeze here for the duration of the winter.
Becky


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Honestly, I'm starting to get a little mad here

*This thread was Not asking for a foster...a very nice lady/family has her now*. It was looking for a HOME

Those of you who keep insisting this foster is a bad home are being rude and Not thinking of the needs of this little dog...you assume she is in a bad situation - she isn't. All you have done is to alienate the woman who does have her by implying/judging her to not be a good or responsible pet owner. How does that help anything? Answer: it doesn't.

If you can't simply help to locate a good forever family for this little dog, I am going to ask that this thread be pulled. What is happening here is just not right.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709929


> Honestly, I'm starting to get a little mad here
> 
> *This thread was Not asking for a foster...a very nice lady/family has her now*. It was looking for a HOME
> 
> ...


Whoa, we're just trying to help. From what I understood, Allie is not in a Maltese rescue but a general one. We were just making recommendations for Maltese specialists. We all want what is in the best interest of Allie.

The eBay lady who has her had posted herself that she was not familiar with Malts and that her husband wanted their foster to be a big dog. So, wouldn't it make sense to get Allie in a situation with people who were experienced with Malts? Isn't that what helping Malts is all about. It's not a contest of who is the best foster and an ego thing. It's about putting the Malt first.

I can pull the thread if you want it pulled. PM me before 10:45 pm this evening or tomorrow and I will be glad to comply with your wishes. Or contact Steve (Max & Rocky) or Dr.Jaimie and they can also pull it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! It was my understanding, based on the ebay thread, that the foster's husband
didn't want the dog, but wanted the cat. As I've stated, it does get confusing, and Sher
is right, we are only trying to help the dog, which is what you asked for.

As I've stated, more than once, I can get mouthy. And I'm sorry about this whole mess,
but, really, without the Original Foster/Rescue involved, what can anyone do?

We were given a link, and responded from there. To be honest with you, I'm thinkin' some
very generous responses. 

I feel badly for the doggie, and my offer still stands. 

Not to mention Becky's offer. Whoa...She is the best. That little doggie would sooooo thrive
under her, and Tom's, care. Becky is the best, of the best. I would be more than happy to fly
the little tike to her. She would be under NMR's and Becky's care. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709940


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709929





> Honestly, I'm starting to get a little mad here
> 
> *This thread was Not asking for a foster...a very nice lady/family has her now*. It was looking for a HOME
> 
> ...


Whoa, we're just trying to help. From what I understood, Allie is not in a Maltese rescue but a general one. We were just making recommendations for Maltese specialists. We all want what is in the best interest of Allie.

The eBay lady who has her had posted herself that she was not familiar with Malts and that her husband wanted their foster to be a big dog. So, wouldn't it make sense to get Allie in a situation with people who were experienced with Malts? Isn't that what helping Malts is all about. It's not a contest of who is the best foster and an ego thing. It's about putting the Malt first.

I can pull the thread if you want it pulled. PM me before 10:45 pm this evening or tomorrow and I will be glad to comply with your wishes. Or contact Steve (Max & Rocky) or Dr.Jaimie and they can also pull it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


To me, 'just trying to help' is believing someone who has maltese experience who tells you the foster is in good hands and not continuing to press the issue. I am in contact with Regan for maltese related questions... I stated in #17 that this dog was in good hands (Regan's dog who passed of old age was a yorkie - small dog)... I shouldn't have to defend someone for being a foster mommy/family when *the title of my post wasn't about finding a Foster home but a Forever home. *

Now I don't know you guys really either. I guess Deb is a good malt person because she has so many dogs... but one thing that does run through my own head is that Allie will be getting a lot more one on one care where she is with Regan (the only dog there) because Regan's time isn't being divided up between so many dogs. I really didn't want to be in the situation of judging someone else, but having spent over $3500 on my Echo, I know I wouldn't be able to spend that kind of money if I had that many dogs. And it isn't right for me to judge Deb's ability to take care of these babies... see how awful it is to leap to judgments about people you don't know? I'm taking Deb at face value that she is able to give good care to her whole herd and am going to assume that she is exceptional (sorry for using you as an example, Deb...just trying to make a point) and I'd appreciate the same courtesy if I tell you that Regan is a fine foster home for this situation. That's all.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_It was my understanding, based on the ebay thread, that the foster's husband
didn't want the dog, but wanted the cat. _

That did not refer to fostering per say but being a Foster Flunky (keeping it forever)


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709968


> _It was my understanding, based on the ebay thread, that the foster's husband
> didn't want the dog, but wanted the cat. _
> 
> That did not refer to fostering per say but being a Foster Flunky (keeping it forever)[/B]


Eileen,

I didn't see this thread until now. But WOW am I happy to see you again. I am so sorry for your loss of Echo. She was so beautiful. I still have your first pictures of her on my computer. I remember your Woggies as well. You were a wonderful Malt-mom to both of those special babies. 

I have also experienced a lot of loss since we last knew eachother. My precious Cloud and Clouseau both went to the bridge two years ago before I joined this forum. I lost my baby Cameo last week. She was one of those foster failures you were refering to. I haven't failed too many times though. I have fostered over 20+ dogs and only flunked twice. They say failure is a gift. It sure was in my case. 

Hugs dear friend. :hugging: Please come hang with us more.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 20 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709991


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709968





> _It was my understanding, based on the ebay thread, that the foster's husband
> didn't want the dog, but wanted the cat. _
> 
> That did not refer to fostering per say but being a Foster Flunky (keeping it forever)[/B]


Eileen,

I didn't see this thread until now. But WOW am I happy to see you again. I am so sorry for your loss of Echo. She was so beautiful. I still have your first pictures of her on my computer. I remember your Woggies as well. You were a wonderful Malt-mom to both of those special babies. 

I have also experienced a lot of loss since we last knew eachother. My precious Cloud and Clouseau both went to the bridge two years ago before I joined this forum. I lost my baby Cameo last week. She was one of those foster failures you were refering to. I haven't failed too many times though. I have fostered over 20+ dogs and only flunked twice. They say failure is a gift. It sure was in my case. 

Hugs dear friend. :hugging: Please come hang with us more.
[/B][/QUOTE]


((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Carina)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 

I am so very very sorry to hear about your loss of Cameo last week (wow, that's so fresh)....  but what an incredibly lucky little lady that she was a flunky in your foster care...she had the Bestestest home possible XOXOXOXOX *Remembering Cloud and Clouseau with deep fondness...I'll bet sweet Clancy bounced right up to them and covered them all with welcoming kisses)

I think it's simply amazing that you are fostering and have already helped so many little lives into beautiful new beginnings...what an incredibly special lady you are and oh, how I've missed you... ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGE HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 20 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709963


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709940





> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 19 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709929





> Honestly, I'm starting to get a little mad here
> 
> *This thread was Not asking for a foster...a very nice lady/family has her now*. It was looking for a HOME
> 
> ...


Whoa, we're just trying to help. From what I understood, Allie is not in a Maltese rescue but a general one. We were just making recommendations for Maltese specialists. We all want what is in the best interest of Allie.

The eBay lady who has her had posted herself that she was not familiar with Malts and that her husband wanted their foster to be a big dog. So, wouldn't it make sense to get Allie in a situation with people who were experienced with Malts? Isn't that what helping Malts is all about. It's not a contest of who is the best foster and an ego thing. It's about putting the Malt first.

I can pull the thread if you want it pulled. PM me before 10:45 pm this evening or tomorrow and I will be glad to comply with your wishes. Or contact Steve (Max & Rocky) or Dr.Jaimie and they can also pull it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


To me, 'just trying to help' is believing someone who has maltese experience who tells you the foster is in good hands and not continuing to press the issue. I am in contact with Regan for maltese related questions... I stated in #17 that this dog was in good hands (Regan's dog who passed of old age was a yorkie - small dog)... I shouldn't have to defend someone for being a foster mommy/family when *the title of my post wasn't about finding a Foster home but a Forever home. *

Now I don't know you guys really either. I guess Deb is a good malt person because she has so many dogs... but one thing that does run through my own head is that Allie will be getting a lot more one on one care where she is with Regan (the only dog there) because Regan's time isn't being divided up between so many dogs. I really didn't want to be in the situation of judging someone else, but having spent over $3500 on my Echo, I know I wouldn't be able to spend that kind of money if I had that many dogs. And it isn't right for me to judge Deb's ability to take care of these babies... see how awful it is to leap to judgments about people you don't know? I'm taking Deb at face value that she is able to give good care to her whole herd and am going to assume that she is exceptional (sorry for using you as an example, Deb...just trying to make a point) and I'd appreciate the same courtesy if I tell you that Regan is a fine foster home for this situation. That's all.


[/B][/QUOTE]

You've raised a very good point. It's extremely important to be, financially, and emotionally, able to care for the doggies.

Jops, Frankie, LBB, and Henry, are mine. I have spent, well over 20K on their health care, through the years.

Winter, Bianca, Ella, and Oliver, are fosters. Although their health care is taken care of, thru rescue, the food, and grooming,
does add up. 

I live alone, we all sleep together, and watch tv together, so "I love the attention" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And, no problem. Use me as an example. Once again, good point. Many do not have the time, nor the money, to care for
multiple dogs. I'm also against that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Eileen, I'm and old MO too. (and thankfully here since '04) I was never a regular at MO but did start back in the early '90's. I was Frosty's Mom there. Frosty left us at 15 yrs. old and left a huge hole in my heart, but my little Shoni is an amazing guy and couldn't be more loved. I wish I could say I remember you, but alas do not. I was always in trouble from Jay with what I wanted to post back then (something terrible like where did you get that shampoo?)  

Eileen you and Deb are so much alike. You could probably be best friends.  At least that is the way it looks from what I can see. She is furiously protective of the lost and abused Maltese of this world. I wish she hadn't come off as down on Regean, but I think that has been explained. I'm sorry there has been a clash when we are all on the page. :shocked: It is a good point that NCMR and Mary Palmer there would be great to get involved in finding Allie a furever home. They can help provide for Allie and will be responsible for much of what will asure her a wonderful future.

I would not blame you if you would want to drop the whole idea of us SM members helping find her a forever home, but I hope you won't. We love new members and their stories and you are already part of us since so many know you. Hugs to you.....Dee :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

*For those old timers from MO, I was the one who joined when our precious Goliath aka Woggies passed away and later adopted Echo (then known as Angie/deaf) from there (Jay no longer has that rescue program, I understand). We were devasted to have lost our precious Echo at 10 1/2 this past May to IMHA...I had never heard of it before it happened to her...that's a whole other story...but still too heartbroken to think of getting another. Have thought of fostering, but pretty sure I'd be a flunky  Anyway, I hope to get to know all of you again...your doggies are gorgeous :wub:
[/QUOTE]

I remember Echo and her story, I am so sorry to hear of her passing.


----------

